
Otto - kevinburke
https://meetotto.com/?hn
======
todd8
The video makes Otto, a size compatable lock cylinder replacement, look very
attractive. I've been waiting for something like this. However, what I've
noticed is that electronic locks for consumers are uniformly less secure than
say a Medico deadbolt. Medico deadbolts resist picking, bumping _and_ physical
assault (e.g. a large pipe wrench applied to the front or attempts to drill
the pin line). I hope Otto has similar capabilities.

For those fascinated by locks, I recommend bosnianbill on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bosnianbill](https://www.youtube.com/user/bosnianbill)

~~~
kevinburke
Medeco is a good mechanical deadbolt. It is pick & bump resistant. We designed
Otto to be super secure under both physical & cyber assault. Otto has no
cylinder and can't be picked or bumped or physically defeated in a non-
destructive way. Otto has a steel plate behind the exterior dial.

Check our our FAQ on our security or read Sam (the CEO's) post at
[https://medium.com/@sam_96607/introducing-
otto-225fd8ba02f0](https://medium.com/@sam_96607/introducing-
otto-225fd8ba02f0)

~~~
todd8
Thanks for the answer! I'm looking forward to Otto.

